# YiHi SX350J Custom



## Alex (10/4/15)

*YiHi SX350J Class Temperature Regulating – Now Available!*








SX350J TEMPERATURE REGULATING IN STOCK NOW! Choose it in the creation process if you want one in your mod.


*Plumes of Hazard invited us on!*


*Humpty – SXMini 120W – Matte Black Powder Coat*






*Humpty Love*






*Another Tomtot Finished.*






*Ode to Powder Coating.*
Before and After






*Newest Gold Contact DNA Boards!*
You may or may not know, but the DNA boards have gone through many revisions these past few months. The newest boards have gold contact points (as seen in the picture). Having the latest version of the board is essential in optimal performance, and continued reliability.
















*DNA40 Large Screens are back in stock! 3.3.15*
We’re proud to have the DNA40 large screen’s back in stock. You will see the option when customizing your device.






source: http://www.vaporlips.com/


----------

